# [SOLVED] Network Printers need driver updates



## ppsbtech (Jun 28, 2011)

We have Xerox and HP Network printers ..our network admin updated the drivers on the print server for a Xerox printer...when this happened all users who print to the Xerox printer got a box on there desktop stating there driver needed to be updated from the print server. This first happened on the Xerox printers and then this same person updated drivers on an HP printer and the same thing happened....now when I have updated drivers on the print server this has never happened...,is this normal and does anyone know what might be causing this to happen? 

Thanks


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Network Printers need driver updates*

As a guess, I'd say your setup had people using the print server's driver directly. Your admin probably has it processing the print data locally on the desktops, then transferring it to the print server.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network Printers need driver updates*

Hi ppsbtech,

After you have udpated the drivers from the Print Server, did you delete the previous printer driver from each computer then reinstall again? It shouldn't prompt you to install an updated driver if it's installed in the Print Server.
Try to re-install the printer driver again http://PrinterServerName/Printers


----------



## ppsbtech (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Network Printers need driver updates*

ok what happened was we purchased a new HP multifunction printer for our HR Admin. I setup the printer on the print server and had the printer up for about 3 days before our HR Admin said she did not like it. Took it down put back her old Xerox Phaser and ordered her a brand new Phaser 8560. When her new Xerox arrived I set it up on the printer server and used the drivers that Xerox recommend. 

De lived it to her office on a Tuesday evening ready to go....I came in on Wednesday morning and our sysadmin was updating drivers and firmware on the brand new Xerox...This is when the issues started with the driver and users being prompted to update..The email our sysadmin sent out to our IT Dept is below..

...The global driver we were using was from 2008. It's good to know that if you update one xerox on the server, it will reload the driver for all of them. When we turn on a GPO to allow users to add printers, that should take care of the issue. For now, we'll just need to type that admin password.....So she pretty much passed it off on us and of course takes no blame

Now this past Monday our sysadmin was working on the HP that we had up in our HR Admins office. She updated or did something to the drivers on that and uses started getting the same prompt saying there printer driver needed to be updated..

Our sysadmin is pretty much blaming this on me, saying that I installed the HP on the print server on the 10th and installed some software that is pinging the print server every 15min at 100% 

We had no issues with drivers until she started playing around with the Xerox on the 22nd and then then HP this past Tuesday.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Network Printers need driver updates*

Always the 'blame game'. As a sysadmin myself, I don't frickin' care who did WHAT, just so long as it GETS FIXED... You're right, it doesn't sound like she knows what's going on. From your screenshot, it looks like the printer is shared (using the new driver), and may have a slightly different 'footprint' than the old driver had. When you go to connect, the client PC is recognizing a 'different' printer, and wants to update the driver from the one that system is sharing. If the PCs are pretty open, this is a minor inconvenience. If everything is locked down, it becomes a major one.

That's why I'm very careful about locking down systems, and also why I don't use the Universal print drivers.


----------

